# BCN 4 Bitetti Combat Nordeste 4



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*September 12, 2009

Maracanazinho,
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Ricardo Arona vs. Marvin Eastman
Paulo Filho vs. Alex Schoenauer
Pedro Rizzo vs. Jeff Monson
Murilo Rua vs. Alex Stiebling
Glover Teixeira vs. Leonardo Lucio Nascimento
Luciano Azevedo vs. Milton Vieira
Henrique Nogueira vs. Eduardo Pamplona
Alexandre Pulga vs. Luciano Yzzy
Vitor Miranda vs. Fabio Maldonado
Leandro Batata vs. Cassiano Tytschyo[/center]*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I hope Monson destroys Rizzo this time like he should have last time, I think that is the one major blemish on Monson's career that is keeping him off the top 10 and he gets a chance to erase it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Arona's Comeback*

Isn't this Arona's first comeback since PRIDE came down?


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Isn't this Arona's first comeback since PRIDE came down?


Yeah, since Sokoudjou knocked him out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Older Days*

Yeah back when Sokoudjou was on a role in the beginning of his MMA career and then started going against people that are good.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone know if there is a way to watch this live?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Online*

I'd suggest browsing around on different MMA websites, I'm sure someone will be carying it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cant find anywhere, this is gonna be the best card of the year that absolutly nobody see's/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Television*

Trying looking for a Brazilian TV channel that will broadcast it online, cause I know its going to be live on Brazilian TV.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually managed to find it........


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good*

Really? What is the website?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I cant believe that f*** Monson looked like crap, he was very tenative and looked out right scared in the first round.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Alexandre Pimentel defeated	Luciano Correa
Cassiano Tytschyo defeated	Fausto Black
Luis Dutra Jr. defeateddefeated	Henrique Nogueira
Glover Teixeira Leonardo Lucio Nascimento 
Fabio Maldonado defeated	Vitor Miranda
Milton Vieira defeated Luciano Azevedo
Murilo Rua defeated	Alex Stiebling
Pedro Rizzo defeated Jeff Monson
Paulo Filho defeated	Alex Schoenauer
Ricardo Arona defeated Marvin Eastman


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Results*

I would say that was an overall good card, especially the main four on the main card!


----------

